# Search This Book Function on Paperwhite (the magnifying glass?)



## OldPingHai (Sep 12, 2009)

If there are too many search results, I can't get my Paperwhite to turn to the next page of results no matter what I do. One or two pages is all that will work for me. I thought it might be my finger swipe (although it works just fine any other time I use it) so I bought a stylus. Doesn't matter. Is this a common or Is It Just Me?


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Well, it works OK for me...  

Having said that, when you are reading a book, you don't need to swipe to turn pages, a simple touch on the right (or left) of the screen is enough.

In the search screen and the menus, though, a touch will select the item you touch on, so you have to use a definite swipe to turn pages. 

This usually catches me out and I end up selecting something when I'm trying to turn the page. 

I find I have to do a deliberate, careful sideways swipe.

All I can say is, I'm glad I don't have to swipe to turn pages in a book or I would have sent it back!


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

This is one of the things I dislike about the touchscreen-only PW. Careful swiping is the only way to go to the next page of books as well. [Edit: I mean the next page in the List of Books on the home screen]

The other touchscreen thing that _drives me nuts_ is if you accidentally swipe up or down it immediately changes the font size (it doesn't just bring up the font size selector, it GOES AHEAD and changes it!).  Then when I try to _deliberately_ swipe down or up to change the font size back to where it was, I can't get it to do it! I have to tap at the top for the menu, tap the Aa button, and select a size. If only there was an option to turn off the vertical swipe detection! (and yes, I have sent feedback).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> This is one of the things I dislike about the touchscreen-only PW. Careful swiping is the only way to go to the next page of books as well.


Dragle, if this is the way your Paperwhite is working, it's not working correctly. You should be able to tap anywhere on the large "page forward" zone to advance and in the narrow "page back" zone to go back. Swiping also works.



> The other touchscreen thing that _drives me nuts_ is if you accidentally swipe up or down it immediately changes the font size (it doesn't just bring up the font size selector, it GOES AHEAD and changes it!).  Then when I try to _deliberately_ swipe down or up to change the font size back to where it was, I can't get it to do it! I have to tap at the top for the menu, tap the Aa button, and select a size. If only there was an option to turn off the vertical swipe detection! (and yes, I have sent feedback).


Swiping up or down doesn't do anything on my Paperwhite, nor is it supposed to. (Unfortunately, the swiping up and down to advance by chapter, which was on the Kindle Touch, is not on the PW.)

Swiping diagonally with one finger should do the same thing as swiping horizontally. Swipe diagonally left to right will go back, swipe diagonally right to left will advance the page.

To change the font with a gesture, you have to "pinch." You have to have two finger contact (typically a thumb and a finger) and spread them or pinch them to change the font size. When you do that, the font menu should pop up briefly.

If your PW is not working this way, you should contact Kindle CS. Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.

Here's a link to the online tips from Paperwhite for Dummies:
http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-use-the-touchscreen-on-your-kindle-paperwhi.html

Betsy


----------



## OldPingHai (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes, Dragle, I have had that font thing happen as well -- VERY annoying! Less likely to happen when I use the stylus, happily. The stylus at least stays on the right line whereas apparently my "giant" fingers wander all over.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OldPingHai said:


> If there are too many search results, I can't get my Paperwhite to turn to the next page of results no matter what I do. One or two pages is all that will work for me. I thought it might be my finger swipe (although it works just fine any other time I use it) so I bought a stylus. Doesn't matter. Is this a common or Is It Just Me?


I just tested it on my PW. I did a search that returned 267 pages of results. I'm currently looking at page 8. I find that either a horizontal or a diagonal swipe works well; right to left diagonally, either upward or downward, to advance; left to right diagonally to back up. (Diagonal swiping is also a good tip for browsing the home pages; you're less likely to select a book if you use a diagonal swipe.)

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OldPingHai said:


> Yes, Dragle, I have had that font thing happen as well -- VERY annoying! Less likely to happen when I use the stylus, happily. The stylus at least stays on the right line whereas apparently my "giant" fingers wander all over.


The next time it happens, try to make sure you weren't inadvertently touching another part of the screen at the same time with another part of your hand, your pinky, a finger on the other hand holding the device, etc. Because it should only change fonts if you are touching the screen in two places.

If you're not, there's something not working as it should on your device, and you may want to call Kindle CS.

Betsy


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Dragle, if this is the way your Paperwhite is working, it's not working correctly. You should be able to tap anywhere on the large "page forward" zone to advance and in the narrow "page back" zone to go back. Swiping also works.
> 
> Swiping up or down doesn't do anything on my Paperwhite, nor is it supposed to. (Unfortunately, the swiping up and down to advance by chapter, which was on the Kindle Touch, is not on the PW.)


Sorry, I didn't word that very clearly! I meant swiping is required to go to the next page in the _list_ of books (on the home screen). I do tap to go to the next page within a book.  I'll edit that.



Betsy the Quilter said:


> Swiping diagonally with one finger should do the same thing as swiping horizontally. Swipe diagonally left to right will go back, swipe diagonally right to left will advance the page.
> 
> To change the font with a gesture, you have to "pinch." You have to have two finger contact (typically a thumb and a finger) and spread them or pinch them to change the font size. When you do that, the font menu should pop up briefly.
> 
> Betsy


Good info! Thanks, Betsy.  So when I accidentally change the font size, I must be touching the screen in 2 places, thus creating a "spread" or "pinch" gesture, and _that's_ why when I try to do it deliberately, it doesn't work! And the diagonal swipe sounds like a good solution to be able to swipe without accidentally selecting/opening the item.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Dragle said:


> Sorry, I didn't word that very clearly! I meant swiping is required to go to the next page in the _list_ of books (on the home screen). I do tap to go to the next page within a book.  I'll edit that.


Aaah. That explains it. Good to know that your PW is working properly. Whew!



> Good info! Thanks, Betsy.  So when I accidentally change the font size, I must be touching the screen in 2 places, thus creating a "spread" or "pinch" gesture, and _that's_ why when I try to do it deliberately, it doesn't work! And the diagonal swipe sounds like a good solution to be able to swipe without accidentally selecting/opening the item.


Glad I could help!

Betsy


----------



## OldPingHai (Sep 12, 2009)

Thanks so much to everyone who answered this ... the answer was, the horizontal swipe did it!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay!  Glad we could help!

Betsy


----------

